# Fernseher zum Zocken.



## phoenix-2305 (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, dieses Modell scheint von der Bildqualität für den Preis top zu sein.
1. Stimmt das?
2. Kann man damit auch vernünftig spielen?

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-UE40F6...=1399566657&sr=8-1&keywords=samsung+ue40f6470

Gruß


----------



## BloodyMojito (8. Mai 2014)

Nein!

Inputlag jenseits von 40ms.

Wenn Du vernüftig am TV Zocken möchtest, dann kauf dir einen Sony von 2013/14.

Dieser hier Sony BRAVIA KDL-42W655 107 cm (42 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (Full-HD, Motionflow XR 200Hz, DVB-T/C/S2, WLAN, Smart TV) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik sollte ja preislich passen und hat niedrigeren Input Lag als Plasmas.
Zumal die Bildqualität hier ganz ausgezeichnet ist (....und deutlich besser als von dem Samsung).


Quellen (eine der ganz wenigen Seiten, die überhaupt Input Lag testen):

Input Lag Test Database: Best TV For Gaming
Samsung UE40F6400 (F6400) Review
Sony KDL42W653 Review


----------



## Treachh (8. Mai 2014)

da hat er recht, zum zocken kommt nichts an sony, manche haben sogar strobing


----------



## Blacknightwish (19. Februar 2015)

hallo ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem Fernseher zum zoggen was empfehlt ihr mir den? 
suche einen mind. 55 zoll lieber größer also 65 oder 70 zoll. niedriger inputlag und das bild soll auch sehr gut sein. dachte beim preis an so 1500 euro. wieweit würde ich dafür kommen?


----------

